# Showing Katahdins. NEED HELP!



## boykin2010 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just heard that the Georgia National Fair will be allowing a class for Katahdin hair sheep next year.  I am super excited and would love to learn how to show sheep. I know absolutely nothing about showing animals. I have never done it and neither has my parents. There is limited knowledge about showing sheep in my area because most people concentrate on cattle. I would really appreciate advice, tips, links and other resources on showing. I know it is a lot of work but I would like to know more. I already have a good stock of Katahdins and there is another breeder down the road where I could get the lamb to show.

What should I Join? FFA or 4-H? My school doesn't have these things so I am not sure if I can sign up or not or even the age limit. 

Any help is appreciated... 

Thanks


----------



## kfacres (Jul 22, 2012)

go to a show to watch, learn, and help.

join 4H.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 22, 2012)

The problem is that there is no Katahdin shows to go to. Like I said, next year will be the first year they are allowing a hair sheep. I think there is wooled sheep shows but I've never been to one. I've been to a cattle show and helped before also. 

Not exactly sure how to join 4-H. Would I just have to find the nearest club and join or can you do it over the internet?


----------



## kfacres (Jul 22, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> The problem is that there is no Katahdin shows to go to. Like I said, next year will be the first year they are allowing a hair sheep. I think there is wooled sheep shows but I've never been to one. I've been to a cattle show and helped before also.
> 
> Not exactly sure how to join 4-H. Would I just have to find the nearest club and join or can you do it over the internet?


a sheep show is a sheep show..  no difference other than preparation b/w breeds, wooled, slicked, or hair.

Contact your county's 4H office, they'll fix you up with a club closeby.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you showing a breeding animal, market lamb or what?

"mylamb" is a decent resource for showing lambs and sheep.,.but bear in mind, it is geared more towards the traditional breeds and more towards market. There is a young lady on there "DownWithHair" who shows Kat's at some of the bigger shows..she might be a good resource for you.


----------



## kfacres (Jul 22, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> Are you showing a breeding animal, market lamb or what?
> 
> "mylamb" is a decent resource for showing lambs and sheep.,.but bear in mind, it is geared more towards the traditional breeds and more towards market. There is a young lady on there "DownWithHair" who shows Kat's at some of the bigger shows..she might be a good resource for you.


mylamb is a waste of time and a joke none- the less...  

I know downwithhair personally, she lives just south of me, and I've judged her and her sheep at a few shows here and there.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I would be showing for breeding. 
I am not sure though. I could show for market lamb. Is a market lamb a lamb that is sold at the fair to someone for meat afterwards. If so, then I will not be doing that. 

If I end up participating in this I will only enter into shows where you will not be forced to sell the lamb. 

Once I get some things figured out I may contact that member. I really think showing will be interesting. I am just wondering how much time I will have between school and running the farm.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 22, 2012)

Showing isn't all that difficult to learn the basics. As for joining 4-h I would contact an extension office of your states land grant (Ag) school they should be able to enroll you and put you in touch with a club. For 4-h the age limit is 18. If you were 18 or younger on January 1st of 2012 you are young enough. Even if you are older than this I would bet you the 4-h folks would be happy to teach you any way.

For FFA your school would most likely need a chapter for you to be able to do it. In my state to be eligible to be a member you also have to take a semester of an Ag class. Over all I believe 4-h would probably go a bit more indepth in showing than FFA and touch a few more basics.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 22, 2012)

Showing is a lot of fun (although it can be stressful too!) it can also be helpful for figuring out where your breeding program should be heading. The best way to start is to go to some shows and watch how the other exhibitors present their animals (watch all the breeds - wool, meat, and hair - you can get tips from all). Ask lots of questions. See if you can find someone with the same or a similar breed to be your mentor.

4-H can be a helpful tool, but unless you find a group with a sheep specific focus, you not get all the help you want.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 23, 2012)

kfacres said:
			
		

> TexasShepherdess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can wade thru the clubbie caca and politics..there is some information for a newbie on there..I was refered there when we started and got some good basic info...coupled with watching shows..either in person or youtube.

OP-some shows are "terminal", in the animal is sold after the sale. Others are non terminal..our county show is like this..we have a psuedo sale, because alot of our kids go to the bigger shows, which are terminal. (this is for market)


----------



## kfacres (Jul 23, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> kfacres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very few shows are terminal, and I'm willing to bet that 99% of Kat shows will not be terminal.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 23, 2012)

Let me add, mylamb is geared more towards market wool breeds..not so much breeding and not so much hair's.
Is there a regional Katahdin club near you??


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not sure what you mean by regional kat club. The KHSI is in Ohio of which I am a member. Is this what you are referring to TexasShepherdess?

I will have to find a local 4-H club... I will call around and find out something. Thank you all for the helpful advice you have given me.


----------



## kfacres (Jul 23, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I am not sure what you mean by regional kat club. The KHSI is in Ohio of which I am a member. Is this what you are referring to TexasShepherdess?
> 
> I will have to find a local 4-H club... I will call around and find out something. Thank you all for the helpful advice you have given me.


some states have their own club, some counties have a club, and sometimes there might be something like Southern IL Suffolk club..

In your case, I would bet the state level might be as low as any such breed specific club would go.

Here is hte email to the girl as mentioned above.  Her name is Sam, but I bet if you call her Sam Bo-- she'll know who sent you her way.  
ffaponies@gmail.com

She will be a good person for you to socialize with, and I'm betting she's not far from your age maybe too??


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 24, 2012)

kfacres said:
			
		

> TexasShepherdess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


San Angelo, San Antonio and Austin are all terminal for MARKET lambs..those are our "bigger" shows down here..where the kids take their market animals..hence why I said the bolded above.

Yes OP, sometimes regional clubs are good places to start networking. Good luck.


----------



## kfacres (Jul 24, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> kfacres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize the hair sheep deal is gaining popularity-- but how many true Kat lambs attend these shows?  And I'm not talking about the F1 'wooled' "hairy" lambs...


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never been to a show for Katahdins.  Actually, I don't know of anyone in my Area with wooled sheep except for 1 person. Most are Katahdin, dorper, Barbados or a mix of the three.  There is about 25 registered Katahdin breeders just in ga and the majority are in the south.  I am excited and actually think there will be plenty of sheep being shown. 

I was able to find someone local (the one person I knew with wooled sheep) that shows sheep and I am going to ask them to show me the ropes. I was also able to find a regional Katahdin club.  I will join sometime soon...  I never knew it existed.  Khsi is the big organization because it has the members from all of North America. This is just a southern Katahdin breeders club. 

I was wondering how exactly you choose the lamb you want to show? I am guessing you would want the big lambs with all the right characteristics. I only have 6 registered ewes now and the rest are mostly Katahdin but not purebred or registered.  I would need to choose a lamb born from those 6 or buy from another breeder...   For showing a ewe lamb I am not exactly sure what the judges look for.  Obviously in the rams they are looking at meat and body mass.


----------



## kfacres (Jul 24, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I've never been to a show for Katahdins.  Actually, I don't know of anyone in my Area with wooled sheep except for 1 person. Most are Katahdin, dorper, Barbados or a mix of the three.  There is about 25 registered Katahdin breeders just in ga and the majority are in the south.  I am excited and actually think there will be plenty of sheep being shown.
> 
> I was able to find someone local (the one person I knew with wooled sheep) that shows sheep and I am going to ask them to show me the ropes. I was also able to find a regional Katahdin club.  I will join sometime soon...  I never knew it existed.  Khsi is the big organization because it has the members from all of North America. This is just a southern Katahdin breeders club.
> 
> I was wondering how exactly you choose the lamb you want to show? I am guessing you would want the big lambs with all the right characteristics. I only have 6 registered ewes now and the rest are mostly Katahdin but not purebred or registered.  I would need to choose a lamb born from those 6 or buy from another breeder...   For showing a ewe lamb I am not exactly sure what the judges look for.  Obviously in the rams they are looking at meat and body mass.


that's the point of going to shows-- to learn what wins..

Join a judging team, join a 4h club, and converse with existing breeders.. best way to figure out what is good to produce.

btw: if you have no idea what a 'good' sheep is, how do you make your breeding decisions on which to improve on and to decline on the negitives?


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just didn't know what the judges judged on.  If it is how feminine a ewe is, the meat, the stance, etc.  Would it be best for me to select a ewe lamb that is a single so that she is larger than a twin of triplet.  The judges won't know anything about the genetics of the sheep.  So really, I could be showing my worst lamb as far as genetics as long as she is large and feminine...  I am just guessing... 

I make my breeding decisions based on several things. I breed for parasite resistance, and prolific ewes that take care of their lambs while still producing good meaty lambs. I cull ewes if they aren't good mothers, don't produce enough lambs, size of the lambs, and how parasite resistant it is.  Sometimes also based on the codon of the sheep.  I prefer to only keep QR or RR. Most people buying the Katahdins really care about the codon even though I am not worried about it.  Scrapie is very rare. 

Let's say I somehow win a show with one of my ewe lambs.  Does the win go on her papers or something?  Could I advertise selling lambs from a show quality ewe???


----------

